# 2011-12 Winter Highlights- Accuweather



## legalskier (Oct 5, 2011)

_The AccuWeather.com Long-Range Forecasting Team is predicting another brutally cold and snowy winter for a large part of the country, thanks in large part to La Niña... yet again. *** 
More Monster Snowstorms for the Northeast This Winter?
Overall, this winter is not expected to be as extreme as last winter for the Northeast's major cities. However, there could still be a few snow or ice storms that have a significant impact.
Snowfall is forecast to average near or even slightly above normal in areas south and east of the mountains from Virginia to Maine.
For areas north and west of the Appalachians, however, snowfall for the season is expected to be much higher. An early, heavy lake-effect snow season will put northwestern Pennsylvania and western New York into the zone of winter's worst snow and cold, according to the team._
Full story: http://www.accuweather.com/blogs/news/story/55890/accuweathercom-winter-20112012.asp


----------



## 4aprice (Oct 5, 2011)

I like that map.  Its slightly different from the one accuweather posted at NJ.com.  That one showed good cold and snow for Northern New England and more average along the urban corridor and coastal areas.  So far most of what I've read is pointing toward a pretty good winter.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## Nick (Oct 11, 2011)

Yeah, just saw this a couple days ago. Is anyone else wishing we had the Chicago weather over here :lol:


----------

